# Différence de volume avec 2 HomePod



## Lokan17 (15 Avril 2020)

Bonjour , 

j’aurai une petite question je viens d’avoir mon deuxième homepod . En stéréo j’ai remarqué une différence de volume . 

J’ai testé un par un avec le application bruit de Apple Watch et j’ai une différence avec meme volume de 5 voir plus de décibel est ce que ça arrive à d’autres? Merci


----------



## RubenF (16 Avril 2020)

Hello, peut être un des HomePod qui est fatigué, je ne sais pas si il y a une tolérance par Apple, essaie de le restaurer en premier lieu et ensuite si vraiment c’est la même chose passe en Apple Store à la fin du confinement tu aura sûrement un remplacement ou une réparation je ne sais pas trop comment ça fonctionne sur les HomePods


----------



## Lokan17 (19 Avril 2020)

Bonjour merci pour votre réponse . J’ai appelé apple et ils m’ont conseillé de renvoyer la homepod défectueux. Je vais voir avec le revendeur si c’est possible de faire un échange . 
enfin et c’est un peu capricieux les commandes avec homepods ..
du style pour mettre une radio music chill il va jouer la music puis s’arrêter allumer la tv ..


----------



## iBaby (24 Avril 2020)

Ça peut dépendre aussi d’un mix stéréo voulu ou d’un remaster un peu foireux.

Si tu écoutes par exemple les Beatles en stéréo, sur certains albums, je pense qu’on n’aurait pas non plus le même volume de décibels avec la batterie d’un côté [emoji16]

J’ai souvent la même impression sur certains albums, et pas du tout sur d’autres. En classique, jamais cette impression. Plus sûr du jazz. Ou du rock.


----------



## Lokan17 (25 Avril 2020)

Salut , a oui je savais pas ba merci pour l’info . 
J’ai eu aussi un autre problème du coup . Ils sont en stéréo tout va bien et le lendemain toujours en stéréo mais aucun moyen de mettre du son depuis app music , impossible de les trouver en AirDrop.

Sur app Maison , tout est gris au niveau commande son avec un message « cet accessoire ne peut pas être contrôlé ( quelque chose comme ça) » 
Bon du coup apple rappelé et la j’attends le retrait du homepod pour un échange .

On verra . 
Et d’ailleurs je sais pas si c’est normal mais sur mon MBP avec catalina impossible de mettre le son sur les deux en stéréo ( ils étaient dispo séparément). 
Si non dommage car suis fan quand même de ça pour les commandes etc . 
Merci pour ton message en tout cas et ton explication c’est intéressant.


----------



## iBaby (25 Avril 2020)

Ton premier problème (et le deuxième peut-être) : il suffirait de les redémarrer je crois. Bug assez banal.

Catalina ne gère la stéréo des HomePod que à partir de l’app Musique. MacOS n’a pas la main sur la stéréo du HomePod, contrairement à iOS.


----------



## Lokan17 (25 Avril 2020)

Je les redémarre et en effet ça re fonctionne ... mais le lendemain même problème .

A ok pour macOS je savais donc je comprends un peu mieux même si je trouve ça vraiment naz ...


----------

